# Princeton Open 2008



## niKo (Feb 26, 2008)

Just a thread for discussion .. I live a few minutes away from where it will be held.

-niKo


----------



## alexc (Feb 27, 2008)

I am going, can't wait!


----------



## rubiks to the third (Feb 27, 2008)

ill be there


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Feb 27, 2008)

LOL, I just got off the phone with my dad on reserving hotel for it(we live quite a distance from Princeton)

Does anyone know:
What are the hours it will last?
I'm guessing early morning to late afternoon-ish but correct me if I'm wrong.

Here are my goals:

**Get a successful sub-10min BLD.

**Get a sub-20 average.


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 27, 2008)

The competition will probably start at around 10:00 am, and I'm guessing it won't be over until around 4 or 5 pm.

My goals:
2x2x2: Sub 7 average
3x3x3: Sub 12 average with a 10.xx single
4x4x4: Sub 70 average
5x5x5: Sub 3:00 average (this will actually be my first time doing 5x5x5 in competition)
3x3x3 OH: 22.xx average with a sub 20 single (doubt this will happen though)
3x3x3 BLD: Sub 2:30
4x4x4 BLD: Sub 20:00

Looking forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Jason, and while your there you need to help me on my BLD 

I decided on a couple things:

*I need to work on my memo issues.
*I will use Pochman for corners(with different buffer and setup)
*I need a new method for edges(Maybe M2? But too many setup moves in cycle)


----------



## sam (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey guys, as some of you know I am the organizer of the Princeton Open. 
To answer some questions:

Jason, i was hoping to start the competition at 9. The earlier the better considering how many events I'm hoping to do as well as the number of competitors. It will end by 6 also which is a nice advantage because normally competitions tend to end around 4 30/5ish. It would be great if i could get some help to set up in the morning (8 30 possibly?). 

Good to see some others around the princeton area cubing 

Feel free to ask any more questions,
Sam


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 27, 2008)

Starting at 9 sounds good too. I was just taking a guess based on my previous competition experiences. Also, I should be able to come early and help set up and stuff.

Sloths: I'd be glad to help you out in BLD, but just to let you know I don't really know anything about M2. You'd be much better off asking Dan Cohen about it (assuming he is coming, which I'm not sure).

Sam: I was wondering if there could possibly be a Square-1 event added? Maybe as just a side event or something? If not it's alright, but I've been getting more into this puzzle lately so it would be nice to be able to get some official times.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 28, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> LOL, I just got off the phone with my dad on reserving hotel for it(we live quite a distance from Princeton)
> 
> Does anyone know:
> What are the hours it will last?
> ...



Going for 4th yougest BLD cuber?

I'm going to knock you to 5th hopefully in DC Open


----------



## sam (Feb 28, 2008)

Jason i think your request puts it over the top. there are about 5-8 people that would want to do it now. I think i will have it but as a side event. Takao Hashimoto will probably be in charge of that event because he was very keen on having it . Square-1 will now be included. It will probably fit in around the magic/lunch time if it isn't too much of a hassle to everyone. I need to talk to Tyson about including it, and i also have to look at how much time each event will take with the number of competitors (per each event).

Sam


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 28, 2008)

Ahhh, I need to learn how to fix parity sooner then I thought! Or I might just solve and DNF all parities


----------



## sam (Feb 28, 2008)

ok, you can either tell me here or email me if you want to compete in it. Obviously not everyone watches this forum . samboyles at comcast dot net.

Sam


----------



## dolphyfan (Feb 28, 2008)

I will definetely be there hopefully sub20 avg on 3x3. 

Sam: Hey, Dont know if you remember me, I scrambled 3x3s with you in the final round at Kearny.


----------



## sam (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah! i remember that! we both barely missed the finals


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 28, 2008)

Sam can you replace my 3x3 OH with square-1? I know this is the second time I've asked you to change something, but this should be final. I just haven't practiced OH as much as I'd like and I don't think I'm going to want to do it.


----------



## dolphyfan (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey, 
My cube is much better now and I hope to do better at this comp. Sam would you have a 4x4 that i would be able to borrow for the event?
-Anthony


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 28, 2008)

dolphyfan said:


> Hey,
> My cube is much better now and I hope to do better at this comp. Sam would you have a 4x4 that i would be able to borrow for the event?
> -Anthony



I can lend you a Rubik's retooled 4x4 if you need it


----------



## Siraj A. (Feb 28, 2008)

Ethan Rosen said:


> dolphyfan said:
> 
> 
> > Hey,
> ...




Funny your would give him the better cube, eh Ethan?


----------



## sam (Feb 28, 2008)

if i ever get my rubik's one back from my friend ill let you use that one. its pretty damn good. if not you can use my eastsheen. i dont think i'll be competing in it actually so you can use it the whole time. 
@Ethan, sure. no problem. just don't DNF


----------



## dolphyfan (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey thanks alot man, i will definitely take that offer. This may sound a little racist but the day of the comp just look for the only or one of very few black kids their. I will probably be wearing a tshirt some type of musician on it.
-Anthony


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 28, 2008)

@ Siraj, that's not the better cube IMO
@ Sam, I'll try to get pariy down, but if not, I may either be incredibly lucky or get a DNF average. I'll try to memorize it though 
@Dolphy: Will do


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 28, 2008)

BTW, I won't be there...  I'll be in Canada on spring break. Jason, when are you coming back to Pittsburgh, if you are. Maybe this time we can finally meet up.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 28, 2008)

Square-1 event added, if anyone missed that.


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 28, 2008)

Dan, I'll be in Pittsburgh from March 14-21 or something like that. If you're in town then we should definitely meet up. PM me and let me know what your schedule is like.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 28, 2008)

great... we have the same spring break. I'll be in Canada.


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 28, 2008)

Unbelievable. That's what, three times now? We just can't catch a break. =/


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Feb 28, 2008)

> Sloths: I'd be glad to help you out in BLD, but just to let you know I don't really know anything about M2. You'd be much better off asking Dan Cohen about it (assuming he is coming, which I'm not sure).



Well, I might just end up with cycle or Pochman for edges.
I'm getting really good with pure Pochman method 
Just yesterday I got a 6:33 solve


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 28, 2008)

I started with pure Pochmann and then switched to M2 when I felt comfortable. If you understand the concept of T perm Edges, then M2 shouldn't be hard to do at all. BTW, my PB is like 1:12 or something.


----------



## cmv0116 (Feb 28, 2008)

question: What is the order of events like?


----------



## sam (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi, the order of events is on http://www.freewebs.com/samboyles/schedule.htm
It is subject to change though depending on the amount of time we have.


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 29, 2008)

Couple of things:

The Square-1 event isn't on the schedule. Did you decide to drop it or just forget to put in on there?

Also, I noticed that "Andy Kang" is a registered competitior. Do you know if that's the same person as Andrew Kang? I don't think it's him, because Andy is only registered for 3x3x3 and there isn't a link to his WCA profile.

But if that's Andrew Kang, then dang... I better start practicing!


----------



## sam (Feb 29, 2008)

lol, i knew someone would bring that up. I assumed it was someone else and i'm still pretty sure it is. As for square-1 its just not on my revised schedule yet. I'm still working on time frames for each event and timing them so that it will work out best with the side events. 
Dont worry, I didn't forget about it .


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 29, 2008)

Okay, sounds good. Thanks for all your work so far! This is going to be a great competition.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Feb 29, 2008)

Andrew Kang is gonna be there...?
Wow.
I feel so privileged that I'm gonna meet all these people.


----------



## alexc (Feb 29, 2008)

My goals:
2x2-sub 7.5, maybe sub 6
3x3-sub 19 and get to the finals
4x4-sub 2:00
3x3oh-sub 40
3x3bld-sub 2:30
3x3multibld-either 2 in sub 10:00 or 3 in sub 20:00 (probably just two)


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 1, 2008)

alexc said:


> My goals:
> 2x2-sub 7.5, maybe sub 6
> 3x3-sub 19 and get to the finals
> 4x4-sub 2:00
> ...



My goal would probablly just these:

Get a sucessful BLD 3x3

Get a sucessful 2/2 Multibld in under 22min

Get into the final round with a SUB-20 AVERAGE..This ones a biggie..


----------



## alexc (Mar 1, 2008)

I just got a 2:17.78 blindfolded, a new PB!  The next solve I did was a 2:21.75, so I'm definitely almost sub 2:30 consistently. I want to do this at Princeton!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 1, 2008)

My goals:
2x2-sub 8
3x3-sub 40 with at least one sub-35 solve
2x2-sub 2:30
5x5-sub 5:30
Pyraminx- don't come in last, maybe within a few seconds of 20. I need a better method :/
Sq. 1-Don't DNF. I shouldn't dnf now that I found an easier parity fixer, but that is my only goal


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't have goals; I find myself performing better if I don't expect anything of myself.


----------



## alexc (Mar 1, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> I don't have goals; I find myself performing better if I don't expect anything of myself.



That probably is true.


----------



## flamingBurrito (Mar 1, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> Couple of things:
> 
> The Square-1 event isn't on the schedule. Did you decide to drop it or just forget to put in on there?
> 
> ...



lol i knew this would happen...

Sorry but thats actually me, and not _the_ Andrew Kang. haha we just happen to have the same name.


----------



## dolphyfan (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey,
Sam could you please add me to the following events
Anthony Orji: Pyraminx and 3x3 blind 
Thanks
-Tony


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 15, 2008)

My predictions:
3x3x3 speed: Jason Baum/Mitchell Stern/Anthony Hsu
4x4x4 speed: Michael Gottlieb/Jason Baum/Mitchell Stern
5x5x5 speed: Michael Gottlieb/me/Mitchell Stern
3x3x3 blind: Rowe Hessler/Anthony Hsu/no idea
3x3x3 OH: Mitchell Stern/Rowe Hessler/Michael Gottlieb

4x4x4 and 3x3x3 OH are going to be really close.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 15, 2008)

Blind may go to Alex Yu... Also, OH can go to Jason as well.


----------



## sam (Mar 15, 2008)

Due to the outstanding number of people coming (and competing) i may need to run pyraminx and magics as a side event. I will also need a lot of judges and scramblers.

If anyone has a family member or friend who can judge that would be greatly appreciated!

Also, if anyone could take videos and picture i would like that as well.

Sam


----------



## Harris Chan (Mar 15, 2008)

Argh, I tried convincing my parents, but it isn't going so well... It's the Easter weekend, and I have both the Friday and the Monday off, so I thought there might be a possibility. But my parents kind of made the point that there will be another competition in April in Canada anyway, and the driving is like 8 hours, the hotel, blah blah blah -.-" 

Isn't today the day that the registration closes? So I can't register tomorrow if somehow I convinced my parents?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 16, 2008)

sam said:


> If anyone has a family member or friend who can judge that would be greatly appreciated!



If you do this, then make SURE that all the judges know enough of the rules for each event... -.-



Harris Chan said:


> Isn't today the day that the registration closes? So I can't register tomorrow if somehow I convinced my parents?



I think Sam can make an exception for you.


----------



## sam (Mar 16, 2008)

yeah, I'm not really closing registration, i just wanted to know how many people would be coming so i didn't get shocked at the number that showed up.

Harris, you are more than welcome to sign up whenever .

Good luck everyone! 

Sam


----------



## Aub227 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi Sam, I think we met at the Kearny Kardinal competition last month. I just wanted to let you know that I just registered, but there is only a 50% chance that I'll be able to make it there. 
age: 39. 
events: 3x3 and 3x3 blindfold. 
Thanks,
Auburn


----------



## sam (Mar 16, 2008)

yeah, i do remember you! if it wouldn't be much trouble, could you fill out the registration form anyhow? (even if you're not coming i would just like to have you pre-registered anyway)

Sam


----------



## sam (Mar 17, 2008)

Alright.
These past couple days it seems that i was not getting the emails, luckily they were backed up and i could put them on the list.

If any of these are wrong or your events need to be changed, please tell me!
(also, Harris are you coming?)


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 17, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Argh, I tried convincing my parents, but it isn't going so well... It's the Easter weekend, and I have both the Friday and the Monday off, so I thought there might be a possibility. But my parents kind of made the point that there will be another competition in April in Canada anyway, and the driving is like 8 hours, the hotel, blah blah blah -.-"
> 
> Isn't today the day that the registration closes? So I can't register tomorrow if somehow I convinced my parents?



Harris, PLEASE come!
You would make my day(x130) if you came!

Also, Sam, could you add me to 4x4(speedsolve) and Fewest moves?
*
Daniel Saha*

Add
4x4
FMC

ALSO:
Just a quick note:
I am 13 years old and competing for BLD, so I am competing for this "Fun Statistic"
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#2
For exact details on my age:
Year: 1995
Month: January
Day: 14


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 17, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Take off
> MultiBLD
> 
> ...
> ...


Come on! Go for youngest multi solver! 4x4x4, enough people have done, but multi, you can still place low.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 17, 2008)

I've been practicing 4x4x4 a lot recently (but not 5x5x5 that much). I think I have about a 20% chance of beating the 4x4 NaR average, but about the same chance of beating my own PB 5x5 average  I think the 5x5x5 will go to you, Jon.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 17, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > Take off
> ...



Gah!
Whatever, I'll try it 
Thanks for encouraging to me to do this, I hope it will end up good.
Guess like I'll have to practice Multi on the car-ride up.

Also: I don't think there is a Statistic for Youngest and Oldest Multi'ers..


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 17, 2008)

qqwref said:


> I've been practicing 4x4x4 a lot recently (but not 5x5x5 that much). I think I have about a 20% chance of beating the 4x4 NaR average, but about the same chance of beating my own PB 5x5 average  I think the 5x5x5 will go to you, Jon.



Only if we get different scrambles and mine happen to be easy. 

Edit: Changing predictions:
3x3x3 speed: Harris Chan/Jason Baum/Mitchell Stern
4x4x4 speed: Michael Gottlieb/Jason Baum/Mitchell Stern
5x5x5 speed: Michael Gottlieb/me/Mitchell Stern
3x3x3 blind: Rowe Hessler/Alexander Yu/Anthony Hsu
3x3x3 OH: Mitchell Stern/Rowe Hessler/Michael Gottlieb

3x3x3 just got way closer!


----------



## Harris Chan (Mar 18, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > I've been practicing 4x4x4 a lot recently (but not 5x5x5 that much). I think I have about a 20% chance of beating the 4x4 NaR average, but about the same chance of beating my own PB 5x5 average  I think the 5x5x5 will go to you, Jon.
> ...



Edit: Rowe can't make it to Princeton.


----------



## striderxo (Mar 18, 2008)

Will there be name tags? :]

What's cutoff for finals? top 8? I'm hoping 19 average will make finals --'


----------



## sam (Mar 18, 2008)

Cutoff will be at around 20 seconds... (top 16-20 make the finals).
I am only having 2 3x3 rounds.


----------



## dolphyfan (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey,
Does anyone going to this competition have a spare rubiks 4x4 center piece that they would be willing to sell for one or two dollars? Thanks
-Tony


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah, I forgot that Sam mentioned that Rowe couldn't come.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 18, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



Can you?


----------



## alexc (Mar 18, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



Awww, that's too bad, I was really anxious to meet him.  But... it gives me a better chance of getting in the top 3 for 3x3 bld, D) which is probably my biggest goal, along with getting 2/2 multi. I want to get to the 3x3 finals, but I find that I am more interested in doing well at bld. I think that is going to be my focal point for the U.S. Open, (I am pretty sure I'm going) doing a huge multi attempt, (I want to do at least 5) and sub 1:30 3x3 bld.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 18, 2008)

Also: who is staying at this hotel?
Maybe we could meet up before the competition?


----------



## qqwref (Mar 18, 2008)

dolphyfan said:


> Hey,
> Does anyone going to this competition have a spare rubiks 4x4 center piece that they would be willing to sell for one or two dollars? Thanks
> -Tony



Yes, I do. It's an old-style 4x4 though (not the retooled one). I always carry around one or two spare pieces of each type on 4x4, so that I never have to worry about breaking a piece by turning too fast


----------



## niKo (Mar 19, 2008)

Are there generally cubes being sold at competitions? (this is the first one I'm going to, don't know this stuff).

-niKo


----------



## jtjogobonito (Mar 19, 2008)

niKo said:


> Are there generally cubes being sold at competitions? (this is the first one I'm going to, don't know this stuff).
> 
> -niKo



It usually depends on what competition you go to and who will be there. I know in the Canadian tournaments that they sell DIYs on the side. In the northeast,though, I think the only place you can buy something from is Mitchell Sturn.


----------



## watermelon (Mar 19, 2008)

jtjogobonito said:


> I know in the Canadian tournaments that they sell DIYs on the side. In the northeast,though, I think the only place you can buy something from is Mitchell St*u*rn.


Mitchell St*e*rn . From my competition experience (not much), there have been two sources of cubes at competitions in the northeast. Someone (Bob Burton I think) usually sells brand new Rubik 3x3x3s, and occasionally some other Rubik products (5x5x5s for example). The other source is my cubes, though I've only sold cubes at 2 competitions so far. For Princeton, I think I'll be bringing Black DIYs, White DIYs, 2x2x2s, 4x4x4s, 5x5x5s, Square-1s, maybe a few Princeton Open-themed magics and master magics, and maybe a few 'extras'.

anyway, I'm really looking forward to this competition. Thanks for organizing it Sam!


----------



## niKo (Mar 19, 2008)

Can I reserve a black DIY?  

-niKo


----------



## jtjogobonito (Mar 19, 2008)

Oops sorry about that. The funny thing is I even went on your website to make sure I spelled your name correctly.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 19, 2008)

Yea, I would like to TRY a Black DIY, I might wanna buy one


----------



## niKo (Mar 19, 2008)

I would think switching between black/white cubes would confuse me. Never tried a white one.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 19, 2008)

Not REALLY much of a differnce, but I like practicing at home with a white one, that way, when I goto a comp, I have an UBER recognation(Black cube has SLIGHTLY better recognation times for me.)


----------



## niKo (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok. Good it's not completely different.

In fact.. scratch my request for a black. I'd like a White DIY for some variation.

: )
-niKo

EDIT: I'l be bringing my black DIY, if you want to try it.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 20, 2008)

niKo said:


> Ok. Good it's not completely different.
> 
> In fact.. scratch my request for a black. I'd like a White DIY for some variation.
> 
> ...



Ok, thanks, do you have any youtube videos so maybe I could recognize you?
If not, heres one of me.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INXduGvve8I
I'm the short guy with black hair in the green.


----------



## sam (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm having name tags available so you can put whatever you want on them (name, screen name, pseudonym, etc.)

Have fun,
Sam


----------



## alexc (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey Sam, 

Is the competition starting at 9:00 like you proposed? What would be a good time to show up if I want to warm up, etc? 8:30? I want to show up early, before the main stream of competitors.

Thanks, 
Alex


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 20, 2008)

sam said:


> I'm having name tags available so you can put whatever you want on them (name, screen name, pseudonym, etc.)
> 
> Have fun,
> Sam



Seems like a good idea, lots of people will not recognize me by face, a name-tag would be fun 

Also: sam, did you add me to 4x4?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 20, 2008)

alexc said:


> Hey Sam,
> 
> Is the competition starting at 9:00 like you proposed? What would be a good time to show up if I want to warm up, etc? 8:30? I want to show up early, before the main stream of competitors.
> 
> ...



I think it starts at 9:30.
Yea, here is the link:
http://www.freewebs.com/samboyles/index.htm

Sorry for the double post BTW


----------



## sam (Mar 20, 2008)

no. starts at 9.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 20, 2008)

sam said:


> no. starts at 9.



On the front page it says:



> Time: 9:30 -5:30 (9-6)


----------



## sam (Mar 21, 2008)

oh...shoot.
I meant it to be 9 .


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm sure everyone has planned to come earlier anyway.


----------



## niKo (Mar 21, 2008)

I've seen your video's, sloths. My youtube account is zTheNiko, you've probably seen my comments. I don't have a video, but I have an old myspace page. myspace.com/nikogecko

I'm a little over 5' tall and look pretty much like the picture there (a little older).

-niKo


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 21, 2008)

MMk, yea, I remember some of your comments!
I'll look out for you.

ALSO:
Wo else is staying at the Howard Johnson motel?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 22, 2008)

See you all tomorrow; I'll probably be at the scrambling table. -.-


----------



## sam (Mar 22, 2008)

Everyone is going to be at the scrambling table XD.

Hope for snow guys!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 22, 2008)

I can't believe 5x5x5 was cut at a competition Michael Gottlieb and I were at.

(had to came home early, if you were wondering; I don't have 3x3x3 final round results.)

Edit: Also thought that this was the most disappointing competition I've had so far (mostly due to the first statement of this post). I also popped a wing on my 4x4x4 during the cross after something like a 40 second reduction, costing me about 20 seconds and it pushed my time past the 1:30 requirement.

Plus there were a ton of people. Not that this was Sam's fault, but people really need to preregister at least a week ahead of time. Maybe combined 3x3x3 (Bo2) rounds should be considered for one-day competitions with so many people.

Pyraminx round was highly discouraging; it was very disorganized. I think having separate scrambles for judges would have streamlined the event much better. <end rant>

Although, it was fun and the first 3x3x3 round had some nice scrambles. Free food was awesome too.


----------



## sam (Mar 22, 2008)

yeah, i honestly was really mad about having to cancel 5x5 but there wasn't enough time to fit it in. 
Overall it was a great competition:

Results: (For the most part, at least)

3x3- Harris chan, sy-dar lui and mitchell stern, all sub 14 averages.
4x4- michael gottlieb, mitchell stern and patrick jameson (I think)
3x3OH- Harris chan, 
2x2- Mitchell stern, Alex cook (i think), Alex yu
3x3BLD- Alex Yu (WORLD RECORD !!!! 1:00.72 AND 1:05.XX), Sy-dar lui, alex cook (i think, again, i dont remember) 
Magic- Sam Boyles, Reiza Mativo, (i forget) (Takao hashimoto)
Master Magic- Sam Boyles (2.22 NaR), Rhodri Mativo, (i forget)
FMC- Anthony Hsu(41), Erik Johnson(45), (i forget)
Multi-BLD- Alex Yu(3/3), Alex Cook (2/2), Anthony Hsu (2/2)
Sq-1- Takao Hashimoto, Jason Baum, i forget


I probably forgot a lot of stuff...

Oh yeah! over 80 people in the first 3x3 round...Took 3 hours XD.

Great competition! Thanks a ton guys for helping out so much,
Especially Doowon Joo for scrambling a ton and also to Bill Berry for Providing me with tons of cube covers and all the judging and help.
Bob and his girlfriend were also a ton of help and i really just want to thank everyone for coming out and having a great day cubing!!

Sam


----------



## Dene (Mar 23, 2008)

sam said:


> 3x3BLD- Alex Yu (WORLD RECORD !!!! 1:00.72 AND 1:05.XX), Sy-dar lui,



WOW!! Well done Alex, that is amazing!!


----------



## qqwref (Mar 23, 2008)

I did pretty awesome on OH, 21.98 single and a 25.07 average :O 4x4 was OK, but I hoped to do better. I got a best single of 56, that's good, but on the last solve if I hadn't messed up and done 2 OLL parities (put an F2L edge in wrong ) I probably would have walked away with NaR avg...

Also I lost my 5x5 supercube. Seriously, like, if anyone finds it or knows who has it, send me a PM, because you're going to have to mail it to me or something. I need that thing back so I can... uh... break the UWR on it.


----------



## alexc (Mar 23, 2008)

I was very happy with my performance. I did even better than I did at home. 
3x3 1st round: 17.34 average
3x3 final: idk yet, but I think it is in the 16's. 
4x4: Didn't get under 1:30, so I didn't get an average.
2x2: 2nd place!!!!!!!!!!!!    Wow, I don't believe it! 
3x3bld: 3rd place, 2:00.11 (Congrats to Alex Yu, he is very good! )
3x3multibld: 2nd place, 2/2 in 10:03.4 
I thought it was a great comp, except for the 3x3 1st round and the venue was a little cramped for 80+ people.

I was surprised that Harris Chan didn't get any sub 10s.  The first solve in the finals had an extremely easy X cross and I was able to get a 14.xx (Don't remember) on it. There was also another solve where the first 3 f2l pairs were all like R U R', and U R U' R'. 
Jason Baum was SOOOO close to a sub 11 single (10.87) but it was a +2.  
There was also an 18.xx OH single by someone who I can't remember.


----------



## sam (Mar 23, 2008)

I have the results up on the Princeton open page:
www.freewebs.com/samboyles


----------



## MiloD (Mar 23, 2008)

I might be wrong but i think Doowon Joo had the 18.xx OH solve.

I was very disappointed about 5x5, I practiced alot of 5x5 last week and got to the point where the majority of my solves are sub 3. There is another competition near here soon though. I'll make it up then.

I has happy with my 3x3 solves. I have some control over my nerves and I only messed up my last solve. It was awesome seeing Erik Johnson and Anthony Hsu do sub 15 petrus solves, it was inspiring. I saw Erik do a sub 11 in the back. wow.

It was also very awesome just meeting you guys. and Harris thanks for taking the time to talk to those people from Syracuse. That girl was too nervous to ask you to pose for a picture.
overall it was so awesome that i obviously just feel like talking about it more...I taught a few people how to solve the cube, did awesome 2:40-2:50 5x5 solves in the back, tried some puzzles I've never seen before, got a BLD success and got 2 slices of pizza for free.

I also tried a few people ES 5x5s. I gotta get one of those.


----------



## alexc (Mar 23, 2008)

MiloD said:


> I might be wrong but i think Doowon Joo had the 18.xx OH solve.
> 
> 
> I also tried a few people ES 5x5s. I gotta get one of those.



Yes, that was who it was. I also saw some Eastsheen 4x4's and 5x5's. They are a lot better than the Rubik's brand.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 23, 2008)

Great competition Sam!
If anybody happened to realize that they have a 3x3 (black) square-1 (white) or pyraminx (white) that doesn't belong to them, please contact me immediatly. Of course, the fact that the supercube wasn't found leads me to believe that there was some theft, but other than that, it was fun!

I did break several Pbs today. If only I can get some consistency on 3x3


----------



## Pedro (Mar 23, 2008)

sam said:


> 3x3BLD- Alex Yu (WORLD RECORD !!!! 1:00.72 AND 1:05.XX),



NOOOOOOO!! How am I going to beat that now? 

congratz, dude...doing 1:00 is hard at home...in competition...pff...hope to get close some day 

btw, how did Jason do on 3x3? and OH?


----------



## Jason Baum (Mar 23, 2008)

Pedro said:


> btw, how did Jason do on 3x3? and OH?


Terrible. I'm officially garbabe in competition and it's really frustrating. But I have Chattahoochie next week to try and make up for it.

I had a 13.49 average in the first round and something really bad in the final. OH started out okay for me (26.xx, 21.10), but went all downhill after that...

Maybe next week!

edit: This post sounded kind of bitter so I just wanted to say that I had a great time at the competition! Sam did a really great job of organizing everything, especially with the much larger than expected turnout. It was really awesome meeting Harris as well... he is way better than me.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 23, 2008)

orz alex yu orz

In the meantime, Mitchell, just watch out on 2x2!


----------



## pjk (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice, 2 BLD solves under the WR, congrats Alex.


----------



## nicoJ (Mar 23, 2008)

congratulations to everybody, especially for WR and NaR
i expected it will gonna be a good competiton, but i didn't think there could be a WR (very good, Alex...  next time sub 1 minute

i went to the WCA page like 20 times today, but the times weren't there yet :confused:
i hope there are today

will the World Championship take place in America this year?

PS: first message


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 23, 2008)

The results should be up now


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 24, 2008)

Dene said:


> sam said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3BLD- Alex Yu (WORLD RECORD !!!! 1:00.72 AND 1:05.XX), Sy-dar lui,
> ...





Congratulations Alex! 

Who will get a sub minute blindfold first? I'm going to wager that it will be Rowe.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 24, 2008)

nicoJ Kupfer said:


> congratulations to everybody, especially for WR and NaR
> i expected it will gonna be a good competiton, but i didn't think there could be a WR (very good, Alex...  next time sub 1 minute
> 
> i went to the WCA page like 20 times today, but the times weren't there yet :confused:
> ...





The worlds are every two years, so they will be in 2009. I heard that they are going ot be in China, but I'm not positive.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 24, 2008)

China???? Japan is much more likely.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 24, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> China???? Japan is much more likely.



http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=3095&page=2

Jason Baum says it's Hong Kong.


----------



## MistArts (Mar 24, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > China???? Japan is much more likely.
> ...



Hong Kong! Me is going there in 2009.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 25, 2008)

I would really like to know where it is going to be. I am going to make the biggest (road)trip in my life getting there and it would be nice if I knew where I am going


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 25, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I would really like to know where it is going to be. I am going to make the biggest (road)trip in my life getting there and it would be nice if I knew where I am going





You're going to drive to China?


----------



## Dene (Mar 25, 2008)

Ah man, I would love to go there, I hope it's in the middle of the holidays or something. If it's during University then it just isn't going to happen, I have to prioritise. Hong Kong would be manageable, but expensive. I wonder if Malcolm would come as well? We could clean up all the New Zealand records together


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 25, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > I would really like to know where it is going to be. I am going to make the biggest (road)trip in my life getting there and it would be nice if I knew where I am going
> ...


 
The planning is still really sketchy, but yes I am. So far the plans only involve taking 4-8 weeks "sabbatical" and driving there with Joël van Noort. If anyone wants to join us, please let us know as soon as possible


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 25, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



I jsut did a distance calculator, and it says that is 9348 kilometers(5808 miles)!

That is going to be one hell of a road trip. Be sure to take pictures!


----------



## Karthik (Mar 25, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...


Arnaud, you are crazy!


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 25, 2008)

karthikputhraya said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...


I prefer adventurous, or free spirited if you don't mind. One of my favourite tv-shows: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peking_Express


----------



## Karthik (Mar 25, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> karthikputhraya said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...


That was not a derogatory remark.You can consider that as a compilment.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 25, 2008)

Does that mean Joël and me should pick you up on our way there 

But seriously, why would this be crazy? I think it will be a lot of fun and something I will remember for the rest of my life.

About 15 years ago I walked from The Netherlands to Monaco (5 weeks, 40 km each day) and hitchhiked back (4 days) with only a well filled backpack and 1000 guilders (450 Euro / about 375 dollars then). I have done a lot of travelling and seen some amazing things since, but those 6 weeks were the most intense of my life.

The world is such a great thing to discover and travelling might just be the best way to discover it


----------



## Karthik (Mar 25, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Does that mean Joël and me should pick you up on our way there


I would love that.
But I would definately come, if the next WC were to be in China.
Arnaud, you are really a very adventurous guy!


----------



## sam (Mar 26, 2008)

If anyone has pictures of videos from Princeton, please email them to 
samboyles at comcast dot net

I will hopefully post them on the site or another site that hosts pictures!

Sam


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 26, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJTuJDgDwtk
Thats a really crappy montage of a few competitors solving 3x3.


----------



## flamingBurrito (Mar 26, 2008)

i have a good amount of video footage that i still have to swim through and edit together. ill put them up once in the next week (or two at most)


----------



## Harris Chan (Mar 26, 2008)

Rhodri made an awesome video of us Canadians on the day before the competition: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uH9KbhkNeeo


----------



## sam (Mar 26, 2008)

awesome video!! i also saw doowon's OH-18 second canadian record. cool footage!


----------



## Pedro (Mar 27, 2008)

Sam, a thing I noticed

Eric's multi bld time is shown as 14:01...

but...at Toronto, he did 3 cubes in over 40 minutes...

is that 14 right? did he get that fast (and with 4 cubes) in less than 20 days? 
or maybe he was just being very very careful at Toronto...


----------



## MiloD (Mar 27, 2008)

I judged that multi-blind, the time was 38:02.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 28, 2008)

I have videos of mine, harris, rhodri, and qqwref's solves, will upload them soon. I wanted to upload them the first day, but I forgot.


----------



## alexc (Mar 29, 2008)

MiloD said:


> I judged that multi-blind, the time was 38:02.



I was wondering why it was only 14:01???? I saw the attempt it definitely was not under 15 minutes. Why is it wrong on the WCA site then?


----------



## sam (Mar 29, 2008)

i told Ron about it and he changed it.
Sorry for the confusion.

Sam


----------



## niKo (Mar 31, 2008)

I found some Footage of Alex Yu's BLD World Record.  

-niKo


----------

